# A Dirty Dog



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you feed him earlier in the evening? Eating that late in the evening might be part of the problem. Use the crate divider too will help.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was going to suggest using a crate divider as well, or at least a large box or one of those big rubbermaid bins to make the crate much smaller. If they have too much room, they will use half of it for doing their business and the other half for sleeping... if they have just enough for sleeping, they won't do their business and your problem should be solved


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was also going to suggest feeding him a bit earlier. We feed Duffy (11 weeks) at 9 AM, 1 PM, and 6 PM. We also take up the water bowl around 8. He goes outside for the last time around 10PM and in his crate right after.

Kris


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions. His last feeding is gonna be 6pm for a while and I plan to put the divider in tonight. I just can't figure out why he started this now at 8 months...


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

I am thinking that it is maybe the food? Maybe a tainted bag? I am feeding both dogs the Natural Balance Premium and both are sick. I have had no luck with the expensive brands...so I guess I will try something new.
This has got to stop though.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If he has not done this before and has just suddenly started it, I would be concerned that something is wrong. Is it a normal, hard poop or soft, even diarrhea-like?

If both dogs are feeling ill, it could be the food or they both could have picked up some sort of parasite or illness.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

if he's 8 months old, wouldn't dividing a 42" crate make it too small? Taz, my female golden was in a 48" crate and it was the perfect size. 
i would worry about the food also, if both dogs are sick.


----------

